# Are IEE types rare?



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

StinkyBambi said:


> See types are rare. I am one of them. I'm so rare I'm probably the only SEE on the street right now nd I'd bet on it. No one is quite like me for another few miles radius i bet, and you're unlikely to meet a SEE as nice as me ever



lol u are a character fo sho- from the few posts of yours I saw at least. I know a few SEE's I have 4 very close ones in my life. I guess the reason I posted this is because I ask indirect questions lol and i'm thinking maybe just maybe we have a hard time identifying our own types in person? Perhaps? maybe? could it be?


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Foxyfox said:


> No I never said I can figure a person out from a single interaction. I mean some types are easier to identify than others, but regardless I normally keep it "open" until I'm sure. But IEE's are even called "the psychologist" we typically see beneath the surface so we're pretty good at reading ppl even if you can't understand it lol


I can understand what you think you understand but your reliance on typology to explain your perceived abilities is just indicative of the over simplification I'm trying to point out here. They're probably more common than you think and you're probably not right about as many people as you think you are....


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

soop said:


> I can understand what you think you understand but your reliance on typology to explain your perceived abilities is just indicative of the over simplification I'm trying to point out here. They're probably more common than you think and you're probably not right about as many people as you think you are....


lol never I'm never debating with an LSI ever again... were both gonna be talking to brick walls. Sure sure to everything you say bud.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Can you back up this statement?



https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/global/world


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

HIX said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/global/world


This isn't socionics?


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> This isn't socionics?



The 16 types in MBTI are the same 16 types in Socionics.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

HIX said:


> The 16 types in MBTI are the same 16 types in Socionics.


They're clearly not the same theory but you can have your own opinions i guess.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> They're clearly not the same theory but you can have your own opinions i guess.



It's the same types just explained differently.

Same types. Different system of trying to explain them.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Even if they were, this statistic is inaccurate for many reasons related to the flaws of having type statistic for typology


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

There are quite a lot of contradictory reports on type rarity floating around online. Tbh I'm not sure it matters much. Some types are more likely to want to go live in the woods in solitude, some types are more likely to be loud and in the spotlight, so its really hard to gauge prevalence. Also for pragmatic purposes rarity isn't so important.

From an earlier question I do think we have trouble identifying others as our own type. I have trouble recognising SLI's. Not because it's more difficult than other types, if anything I think it's easier. But because I'm not as interested in people just like me. Its like I just overlook them, I'm like " Yep, nothing to see here, all normal". Which is kinda egotistic in a way, but hey whatever. Point being we have natural biases when putting effort into considering type; if they fill the same social role, if they don't really add much different and if they kinda step on your toes, I think we aren't as keen to type them properly.


----------



## dreamsofsilence (Sep 17, 2020)

IEEs are much more common than EIIs Whether IEEs or EIEs which is more common, unsure I do know many ESEs and SEEs, how ever.


----------



## dreamsofsilence (Sep 17, 2020)

no they aint]


----------



## lunallee (Apr 17, 2020)

s


----------



## lunallee (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxyfox said:


> Agree I see mostly EIE SLI ESE IEI SEE ESI LIE SEI. I don’t see too many IEE EII LII (but that’s me personally, I wanted to know if others are maybe “surrounded” by the types I consider to be “rare”).


Same, where I live in America on the east coast mostly everyone I meet don't really value ne. Quite a lot of se egos si vs ni egos, depends tbh but when I lived in florida, it seemed that nearly everyone was either beta or gamma quadra. As an EII I never met another in Florida though I met an IEE girl and we became close friends. May be more EIEs than IEEs tbh.
Ik a bunch of SEEs, EIEs, ESEs, and ESIs here


----------



## lunallee (Apr 17, 2020)

Wisteria said:


> No, unlike MBTI there is no sociotype that is more common to make people feel special 💀


why does ur bio says infj less than 1% tho?


----------

